# Dayton Ohio area tournaments



## Tank (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find out info for any tournaments in the area for non boaters..anyone have any help for me??


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

Tank,

I am a Director for American Bass Anglers. I run District 38 Ohio North.
We have Boaters and Non-Boaters. It's a good trail for the average weekend angler.

Here are a couple of districts around you if you want to check them out.

http://www.americanbassanglers.com/districts2007.php?district=93

http://www.americanbassanglers.com/districts2007.php?district=77 

http://www.americanbassanglers.com/districts2007.php?district=37 

If you have any questions you can contact me at 
[email protected] 

Chris Sexton
Director ABA District 38 Ohio North
WWW.ABADISTRICT38.COM


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out www.electric-bass.org all you need is a jon boat , trolling motor and a live-well.


----------

